# WOIN - Advancing career grade by time?



## Fortuitous (Oct 12, 2017)

How exactly does advancing career grade by time? If the players get 2 years of down time, do they all roll d6s and only the ones who get a 1 or 2 advance? Does that mean during 4 years of downtime 1 player could go up 4 career grades while the others go up only 1 due to lucky dice?

I'm not entirely sure how this element of the system is supposed to work in actual play, as much as I like the idea.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 12, 2017)

Basically yes (though as the GM it wouldn’t be unreasonable to tell your players to take the average). 

It’s so that you can do like between the end of Star Trek TOS and The Motion Picture. It’s 15 years later (or whatever) and Kirk’s now an Admiral, and Spock’s off doing this other thing, and McCoy is retired.


----------



## Fortuitous (Oct 12, 2017)

Okay, that's actually kinda cool. Certainly opens up for some application as to playing multi-generational campaigns as well. What did dad do after he retired? What skills did he have? What might have been passed down to his kid or what heirlooms might he have had.


----------

